
New Samsung SSDs for servers double in speed and can 'never die' - alexellisuk
https://www.techradar.com/uk/news/new-samsung-ssds-for-servers-double-in-speed-and-can-never-die
======
linsomniac
So SSDs are getting the "bad block map" that HDs have? Honestly, I thought
they already had that...

